# Price to mount a turkey?



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

What is the gong rate for a full strut?.........Thanks.........Mack


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

about 5 to 650... depending on who you go to... iv seen 700 from the top end guys as well. just make sure you see a mount they did before picking... price shouldn't matter if it means enough to get mounted. quality is the main seller.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

neil duffey said:


> about 5 to 650... depending on who you go to... iv seen 700 from the top end guys as well. just make sure you see a mount they did before picking... price shouldn't matter if it means enough to get mounted. quality is the main seller.


 Couldn't agree more!!


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)




----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Dourlains in Birch Run- around $600. Top Notch.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

bigrackmack said:


> What is the gong rate for a full strut?.........Thanks.........Mack


not sure where your located ,i'm betwwen Flint and Davison. I get $500 and that is with your original head (freeze dried). But as others have said do your homework check out the quality of work and make your decision on that and not price.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

A quality bird will not look like a bag of feathers on legs.
both of these are on ebay, Cally Morris did the better one at our MTA show, I watched him do it.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

The guy that did mine charged 600.00. It's beautiful,Freeze dried head. He won't do it for you unless it's gonna be in a glass case. You can supply it or he can. I would suggest one, mine still looks like it did the day I shot it. My buddies looks like **** from the dust and the cleanings.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Pat over at After The Hunt is doing mine for $500. He has several over there right now and they all look sweet. He also uses the real Head. 

In my opinion if anyone tells you they use fake heads you need to walk right out and go somewhere else.

All in all though check out there mounts and ask question then decide who you want to do it for you.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

ArrowHawk said:


> Pat over at After The Hunt is doing mine for $500. He has several over there right now and they all look sweet. He also uses the real Head.
> 
> In my opinion if anyone tells you they use fake heads you need to walk right out and go somewhere else.
> 
> All in all though check out there mounts and ask question then decide who you want to do it for you.


oh yeah? why's that


----------

